# Animal Welfare Approved



## CowCop (May 20, 2009)

~

Just got the news that my cows & farm have been certified Animal Welfare Approved~!

Additionally, I am the first in the nation to be certified without an "end" product ( no milk, meat, sausage, etc ) I sell my cows & calves LIVE, not dead.   I highly recommend this organization because of its scrutiny and thoroughness.

The inspector/vet  flew into Burlington Vermont and rented a vehicle to come and inspect the farm, animals, water, hay, buildings, management, fencing, etc etc in the pouring rain.  For hours and hours.

The paperwork was intensive, but well worth it.

For more information on this priceless program:

www.animalwelfareapproved.org

Its a great day here and a great day for our cattle~!!


----------



## miss_thenorth (May 20, 2009)

what a beautiful picture!!!!!!  And congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 20, 2009)

:bun Congratulations! Beautiful pic and farm.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 20, 2009)

Wow, congratulations. 

Is this AWA program more for those who are doing the natural means of producing livestock?  I ask because I notice in their standards that it is recommended that no antibiotics be used as treatment for livestock.


----------



## CowCop (May 20, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Wow, congratulations.
> 
> Is this AWA program more for those who are doing the natural means of producing livestock?  I ask because I notice in their standards that it is recommended that no antibiotics be used as treatment for livestock.


I copied this from  the Animal Welfare Approved Standards for Beef Cattle and Calves :

Note: In order to help eliminate or reduce the cattle or calves' vulnerability to disease and the need for antibiotics at therapeutic levels, Animal Welfare Approved encourages the appropriate use of vaccines on an individual or group basis for prevention of disease.

3.0.5 Any sick or injured animals on the farm must be treated immediately to minimize pain and distress. This must include veterinary treatment if required.

3.0.5.1 Homeopathic, herbal or other non-antibiotic alternative treatments are recommended. 

3.0.5.2 If alternative treatments are not suitable or not effective or if a veterinarian has recommended antibiotic treatment, this must be administered. 

3.0.5.3 Withholding treatment in order to preserve an animal's eligibility for market is prohibited.

3.0.5.4 Animals treated with an antibiotic must not be slaughtered for the Animal Welfare Approved program for a period of time that is at least *twice the licensed withdrawal period *of the antibiotic used.

They have strict standards.

Also I found this online as well:

The World Society for the Protection of Animals has endorsed the standard as the most stringent of any third-party certifier.	

For more information about  livestock standards, go to:

www.animalwelfareapproved.org


----------



## MReit (May 31, 2009)

Sounds like good rules, and honestly, the only ones I've ever raised cattle by..Anyone with a heart would raise their cattle by those guidelines..But does it include raising a steer for your own personal butchering???? I don't sell my meat, it's only for my family.


----------



## CowCop (May 31, 2009)

Each farm is different.

There are forms to evaluate all kinds of different situations.

I would suggest you call or e mail the AWA office and ask those specific questions, because I don't know those specific answers since your situation is different from mine.

I just read my contract and compliance evaluation about 20 minutes ago.     

The evaluator left no stone unturned.

As in most barns, all the emergency phone numbers are hand written on the wall near the nearest phone and are also PROGRAMMED into my cell phone.
Well...the compliance sheet says I need to fill out a template ( they will send me ) with all emergency phone numbers and post them by each phone on the farm.
I smiled when I read this, because I knew it was the right thing to do.  I have forgotten my cell phone several times and didn't have the phone numbers of certain folks I needed to call....

I started making the phone list about 8 minutes ago.

The second compliance issue is that I need to WRITE out our farm disaster plan and post it in the barn.

Very important.


I hope you decide to contact the AWA and pursue the program.


----------



## okiron (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Kindred farm (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats!  Great looking farm you have there.


----------

